# Loin backs on the WSM



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Smoking 3 racks of loin back ribs today.
Using KF and hickory. Darn cold out there 25*  Had the North wind whip up a bit with a minor blizzard. Temp took a little dip but soon caught back and cruising at 260* dome temp.
Made a couple of A.B.T.'s too  

From the left the rubs are.
Harley's Texas style sweet rib rub, Wolfe Rub Original, and my own creation.






BRRRRR!


----------



## Griff (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahhh, it warms my heart to see guys cooking in the snow.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2007)

Bet you really appreciate the WSM during weather like that huh?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bet you really appreciate the WSM during weather like that huh?


Bud, you got that right


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like a good start Puff! Give us an update on the ribs and rubs!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 28, 2007)

Looking good amigo.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ribs are off. I thought I might have left them in the foil too long(Bones were pulled way back. But they firmed up nicely after I sauced them.
I sauced the Wolfe Rub Original & the Harley's rub with Sweet Baby Ray's cut with some honey. The rack with my concoction I used Sansonettis Maple BBQ sauce. (A company based in Petosky Mi.)
The Wolfe bones came out perfect as always.
I was concerned about the heat factor with the Harley's Rub(Real hot out of the bottle, but sweet). But it really mellowed out after it cooked.(Thanks BW) All in all everything went great except for the weather  

Finito, let's eato  

THE BOSS


----------



## cleglue (Jan 28, 2007)

Very Nice looking ribs and plate...Great looking kid!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 28, 2007)

:P RIB-I-LICIOUS!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice presentation!


----------



## Griff (Jan 28, 2007)

Puff, your daughter is a cutie and the ribs look super.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

My sweetie helped me mak this for dessert.
Paula Deens "Not yo' Mommas banana pudding"
I used Nilla Wafers instead of Pepperidge Farms Chessman cookies.
She was waiting all day day to try it. When I told her she had to wait till I took a pic ..........well .........she would have no part of that


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks great Poof.


----------



## john pen (Jan 28, 2007)

Good looking bones P-dog !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome looking bones there Puffster. Did your dead beat free loading buddies suprise you and eat em all...or are there any left?


She's such a little cutie.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 28, 2007)

Great looking food all around Puff,  The WSM strikes again.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Awesome looking bones there Puffster. Did your dead beat free loading buddies suprise you and eat em all...or are there any left?
> 
> 
> She's such a little cutie.


They didn't have a clue


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Great looking food all around Puff,  The WSM strikes again.


Thanks  
It's you all week now buddy 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2007)

Finney would be all over that!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice looking ribs there Puffy!!


----------



## john a (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice food & pics Puff. Your daughter reminds me of my grandchildren, don't get bewteen them and a camera.


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney would be all over that!



Give her a few years.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice looking cook Puff.


----------

